# My butt doesn't fit!!!!



## Reenaye Starr (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay, so I went to Universal studios for Halloween Horror Night and had an amazing time.... However, I DID NOT fit on "The Mummy" ride. LOL. First I didn't fit, so they asked me to move to row 4 b/c the seats were supposedly bigger. That was a joke. They still could not get the bar down enough for me to ride it. And so it was me, my friend, and 1 of the Park attendants trying to shove this bar down over my giant belly, while I sucked in as much as I could. To no avail. That ride was made for miniature people: gnomes, dwarves, fairies, children. Not for me. LOL. SO I went to Finnigans and had a delicious corn beef sandwich, instead.:eat2:


----------



## None (Oct 26, 2007)

Reenaye Starr said:


> Okay, so I went to Universal studios for Halloween Horror Night and had an amazing time.... However, I DID NOT fit on "The Mummy" ride. LOL. First I didn't fit, so they asked me to move to row 4 b/c the seats were supposedly bigger. That was a joke. They still could not get the bar down enough for me to ride it. And so it was me, my friend, and 1 of the Park attendants trying to shove this bar down over my giant belly, while I sucked in as much as I could. To no avail. That ride was made for miniature people: gnomes, dwarves, fairies, children. Not for me. LOL. SO I went to Finnigans and had a delicious corn beef sandwich, instead.:eat2:


Sounds like a much better alternative.


----------



## Reenaye Starr (Oct 26, 2007)

I was a tasty alternative for sure. I also got my face painted! And went through so many haunted houses. Plus had funnel cake and ice cream later!



None said:


> Sounds like a much better alternative.



View attachment starr 199.jpg


----------



## None (Oct 27, 2007)

Reenaye Starr said:


> I was a tasty alternative for sure. I also got my face painted! And went through so many haunted houses. Plus had funnel cake and ice cream later!



Sounds like a wonderful time, and contray to my experiences at Universal Studios, which have been like one long walk through hell.


----------



## pgsmith (Oct 28, 2007)

I must admit I saw the heading for this thread and was turned on :batting:


----------



## ChaosElite (Mar 12, 2008)

Reenaye Starr said:


> I was a tasty alternative for sure. I also got my face painted! And went through so many haunted houses. Plus had funnel cake and ice cream later!




...i like this picture of you very much, you look very lucky :smitten: ...i love it :kiss2:


----------



## bigirlover (Mar 13, 2008)

...incredibly sexy! Too bad there's no pics of the situation.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 15, 2008)

Reenaye, I went there for Halloween Horror Night as well, I forget which day and I didn't fit either.


----------



## Caine (Mar 15, 2008)

THE RIDE WAS FRICKIN AWESOME!!! I wasthere last summer tho, sorry ladies that you're a little too big for it, but those rides SHOULD be bigger!!!


----------



## Jes (Mar 22, 2008)

4500 views and 8 replies. Interesting.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Mar 22, 2008)

Jes said:


> 4500 views and 8 replies. Interesting.



Hehe, perhaps people were expecting a pic of Reenaye's cute derriere. :smitten::wubu::eat2:


----------



## Paquito (Mar 22, 2008)

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Hehe, perhaps people were expecting a pic of Reenaye's cute derriere. :smitten::wubu::eat2:



lol thats why I clicked this post, thought i was in to see some cute tushie


----------



## DrFeeder (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice story. I have noticed some really large gals at Great America sitting on benches outside of rides they're too big for...I always want to cheer them up somehow but can't figure out any tasteful way to do it!


----------



## Jes (Mar 22, 2008)

DrFeeder said:


> Nice story. I have noticed some really large gals at Great America sitting on benches outside of rides they're too big for...I always want to cheer them up somehow but can't figure out any tasteful way to do it!



ooh. yeah. that's a toughie.


----------



## wabullets (Mar 22, 2008)

There was a roller coaster at seaworld in orlando.....cant recall the name of it but it was an awesome ride........well any.....I had a similar experience....and i am 6ft about 230lbs.....and had to relocate to a bigger chair in the row. While I am broad shoulder and chested, I dont think i am that big but the over shoulder harness would not even begin to come over my shoulders.....I dont think that is a ride that a larger person could ever ride.


----------



## Caine (Mar 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> 4500 views and 8 replies. Interesting.



Well, as one ofthe lads said, most of the guys who clicked this thread expected Reenaye Starr Booty. I did too til I read the thread, it always sucks when a gal can't get on a ride cause of their too big and marvelously jiggly butt won't fit . its a crime I tell you a crime!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 26, 2008)

lol Caine.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Mar 28, 2008)

Jes said:


> 4500 views and 8 replies. Interesting.



I hope you pay-site girls are taking notes


----------



## WildFox500 (Apr 7, 2008)

Jes said:


> 4500 views and 8 replies. Interesting.


Wow...I'm surprised this thread hasn't exploded from an overload of sexual frustration at that rate.


----------



## rita.jones56 (Apr 9, 2008)

I love going to amusement parks and water parks and wearing a swimsuit. I get some pretty interesting stares there!


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Apr 9, 2008)

WildFox500 said:


> Wow...I'm surprised this thread hasn't exploded from an overload of sexual frustration at that rate.



Nah, I saw my fuck buddy recently, so I'm somewhat good.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 23, 2008)

I got stuck to my chair and some chat FA suggested a took a pic of it. So here it is.


----------



## Phred (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the wonderful picture.


----------



## Curious Jane (Apr 28, 2008)

Reenaye Starr said:


> Okay, so I went to Universal studios for Halloween Horror Night and had an amazing time.... However, I DID NOT fit on "The Mummy" ride. LOL. First I didn't fit, so they asked me to move to row 4 b/c the seats were supposedly bigger. That was a joke. They still could not get the bar down enough for me to ride it. And so it was me, my friend, and 1 of the Park attendants trying to shove this bar down over my giant belly, while I sucked in as much as I could. To no avail. That ride was made for miniature people: gnomes, dwarves, fairies, children. Not for me. LOL. SO I went to Finnigans and had a delicious corn beef sandwich, instead.:eat2:



i'm really sorry to ask such a dumb question but i'm new to this. i find this kinda confusing...you started out by complaining about being too big for the ride, but then you go eat something fattening...are you saying there are problems with being big, but it's worth it because you can eat all you want? or?


----------



## exile in thighville (May 1, 2008)

Curious Jane said:


> i'm really sorry to ask such a dumb question but i'm new to this. i find this kinda confusing...you started out by complaining about being too big for the ride, but then you go eat something fattening...are you saying there are problems with being big, but it's worth it because you can eat all you want? or?



it's a turn-on. the fat is the taboo. being too big for the ride reminded her of her size. you write a bit like a reporter.


----------



## taetaegrrl (May 1, 2008)

That chair looks awfully familiar. I used to have one with the exact same kind of arm-rests on it, anyway. (I think some Chinese place must crank out a bunch of nearly identical models of those "faux leather" high-back computer chairs, giving each model a different name and model number, just so you can't do a "price match" between retailers.)

Anyway, after getting wedged in mine a number of times, the armrests actually started breaking loose from the sides of the chair. No more getting stuck - but not much life left for said chair either.




Famouslastwords said:


> I got stuck to my chair and some chat FA suggested a took a pic of it. So here it is.


----------



## metabee9 (May 1, 2008)

hey there i'm new here lol but i thought i should say that i thinkt its awsome not being able to fit somewhere or have to squeeze lol and i love chair stucks lol i hope i didnt offend anybody and i hope to make friends here lol


----------



## Curious Jane (May 2, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> it's a turn-on. the fat is the taboo. being too big for the ride reminded her of her size.



thanks for explaining, it still seems kinda like an alternate universe in here!


----------



## Curious Jane (May 2, 2008)

Curious Jane said:


> thanks for explaining, it still seems kinda like an alternate universe in here!



i meant that in a GOOD way!


----------



## Curious Jane (May 2, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> you write a bit like a reporter.



i'm an engineer, actually


----------



## KHayes666 (May 2, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> I got stuck to my chair and some chat FA suggested a took a pic of it. So here it is.



Impeccable camera work lol


----------

